# putting



## BoilerGTI (May 5, 2008)

anyone try the left hand low grip? such as Vijay or Furyk?

i love this grip as it takes the wrists out of the equation. :thumbsup:


----------



## johndalyrules (Aug 12, 2007)

I usually mess up when it comes to putting but im getting slowly better


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

I've been using it for years, and can't see myself abandoning it anytime soon.


----------



## TGOH (Aug 20, 2007)

I've thought about switching to it, once or twice. I've never really committed to it though. For now, I'm sticking with a classic grip.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I've tried it from time to time on the practice green, but never on the course. I could never get a feel for distance with it. I'm sure the scientific principles work, but I'm just too old fashioned.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

*Putting*

I know that putting is a game unto its self and I have those days where they just miss and they go in or I'm left or right of the hole so inconsistent. besides the discussion of the grip of the putter I'm thinking that it is eye dominance for me and going to attempt to switch to left handed putting. Since I am a lefty playing right handed to see what happens. Give me your thoughts


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

broken tee said:


> I know that putting is a game unto its self and I have those days where they just miss and they go in or I'm left or right of the hole so inconsistent. besides the discussion of the grip of the putter I'm thinking that it is eye dominance for me and going to attempt to switch to left handed putting. Since I am a lefty playing right handed to see what happens. Give me your thoughts


Hi bob let me know how you go with the grip/hand change as I'm also a lefty playing right handed. I play all bat/club sports right hand and even kick a football with my right foot. Do you do this to or am I just odd?


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> Hi bob let me know how you go with the grip/hand change as I'm also a lefty playing right handed. I play all bat/club sports right hand and even kick a football with my right foot. Do you do this to or am I just odd?


Luke: Good to hear from you. Were you on holiday or did the boss catch you on the forum and put you in time out? I'm a solid lefty except for golf and shooting a rifle and pistol I'm right handed.the bad guys hand a log in their shorts when I was behind the trigger It is wired trying to putt left handed, but do-able.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

I just had a busy week last week and didn't get much time for the forum. So your putting left handed at the moment are you? if so is it improving your putting?


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> I just had a busy week last week and didn't get much time for the forum. So your putting left handed at the moment are you? if so is it improving your putting?



No not yet, I'm working the carpet green in the living room


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

your lucky my lady doesn't like me putting in the house, I tend to practise for a while and then I'll turn it in to a game of mini golf which is always fun


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

A couple years ago, one of my co-workers who drew my name in the holiday gift exchange, gave me one of those electric ball returns, the kind you putt into and a little rod shoots it back at you. The one she gave me was the Caddyshack model, with a little gopher who would pop up his head when you made a putt and say something sarcastic.

When my wife came into the bedroom and I made a putt, it said, "You're number 1 in my book!"

Dinner was extra special good that night!


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

DennisM said:


> A couple years ago, one of my co-workers who drew my name in the holiday gift exchange, gave me one of those electric ball returns, the kind you putt into and a little rod shoots it back at you. The one she gave me was the Caddyshack model, with a little gopher who would pop up his head when you made a putt and say something sarcastic.
> 
> When my wife came into the bedroom and I made a putt, it said, "You're number 1 in my book!"
> 
> Dinner was extra special good that night!


I like the fact that you have a caddyshack putter but when it gets you a special dinner thats has to make your night


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> your lucky my lady doesn't like me putting in the house, I tend to practise for a while and then I'll turn it in to a game of mini golf which is always fun


Why do you think I'm always in trouble? Either in the water, sand or dog house. Dennis: Caddy shack wouldn't work in my house the honeymoon is over..we're now married


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Me too it's just the depth of the troble that cahanges


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

broken tee said:


> Why do you think I'm always in trouble? (Edit by Dennis) we're now married


Sounds better my way... 

Yeah, she teases me about that ball returner. The other day, I got a catalog in the mail with some of the loudest pants in it I've ever seen. Ian Poulter wouldn't even wear these things in a dark room. She looked at it before I did and wrote "not for you!" with a magic marker on that page.

BTW - The carpet in our bedroom breaks left from the door to the bathroom.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

DennisM said:


> BTW - The carpet in our bedroom breaks left from the door to the bathroom.


Trying to putt left handed I'm pushing right in the living room


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

DennisM said:


> BTW - The carpet in our bedroom breaks left from the door to the bathroom.


My lounge is on a slight down hill run....


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I remember a story from 30 or so years ago when some pro described how he was going to practice in his hotel room to get used to the fast greens at the U.S. Open. He said he was going to get a brick and a pane of glass and then lean the glass on the brick. He figured to putt the ball down the hill and if he could stop the ball on the glass before it got to the bottom, he could putt on the fast U.S. Open greens.

Since we have hardwood floors in the living room and dining room, sometimes I practice keeping my stroke on line by putting on the floor. If your stroke is just the slightest bit off, you seem to see the results more readily on the wooden floor as you watch it roll down one 2" wide plank, or across the seams.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Do you think that you could manage to get it to stop on the glass? you'd need a soft touch to do that. Floor broad prac is always good because it will so you the roll and spin you put on a ball.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Surtees said:


> Do you think that you could manage to get it to stop on the glass?


Oh sure... if I lay down a line of super glue, chewing gum and 4 buckets under it to catch it before it got to the bottom.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

yeah i think that way might work.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> Do you think that you could manage to get it to stop on the glass? you'd need a soft touch to do that. Floor broad prac is always good because it will so you the roll and spin you put on a ball.


I'm using the carpet to simulate the choppy greens after they've airated


----------

